# SAMBA - force create mask bzw. mode



## Zvoni (23. März 2020)

Mahlzeit,

Frage an die Netzwerk-Spezis hier (Ist in Bezug auf mein "Abenteuer" )
OS sei ein *nix (in meinem Fall FreeBSD 12.1, IMHO sollte es aber auch für Linux funktionieren).

Ist es möglich mit Samba folgendes Szenario zu realisieren:
Gegeben seien 3 User, welche Mitglied der Gruppe "MyGroup" sind.
Die Shares sind so aufgesetzt, dass UserOwner="User1" und GroupOwner="MyGroup" beim Schreiben von Dateien bzw. Erzeugen von Ordnern auf den Share gesetzt werden.
User und Gruppe haben beide eine "7" in den Permissions (Bsp. 0770).
Desweiteren habe ich auch force create mask bzw. mode Directives aktiv.
Funktioniert auch so weit.

Jetzt folgendes Szenario:
Wir haben zwei öffentlich zugängliche Video-Stations (angemeldeter User sei "videostation", welcher zur Zeit noch Mitglied der "MyGroup" ist).
Diese Video-Stations bekommen per fstab den Mount auf den Samba-Share (gespeichertes Passwort).
Mir ist jetzt natürlich klar, dass jetzt jedermann an die Video-Station gehen kann, und den Share "leer" räumen kann, was ich eben verhindern will.

Also:
1. Schritt --> User "videostation" kommt aus "MyGroup" raus
Andererseites muss ich jetzt für "Others" wieder mindestens rwx auf den Mountpoint setzen (in diesem Fall 0777), was ja auch wieder doof ist.
Ungetestet sagt mir meine Logik, dass die force mask/mode directives greifen nachdem eine Datei/Ordner geschrieben/erzeugt wurde (quasi ein nachgehängtes chmod, welches vom OS/vom Samba-Server durchgeführt wird).

Bottom line: Ist es möglich, "Others" Schreibrechte (sowie auch x-rechte für Ordner erzeugen) zu geben, aber zu verhindern, dass dieser user danach irgendwas löschen/umbenennen kann?
bzw. Kann ich dafür eben die create mask/mode benutzen?
Meine, ungetestete, Logik sagt mir, dass es gehen müsste, wenn ich eben die MAX-Permissions auf 0775 setze


----------

